# Best way to learn iPhone App Development



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I desperately want to learn iPhone App Development!

Does anyone have any suggestions as to a easy to grasp beginner's books (I have zero coding experience outside of html/css) Or knowledge of any crash courses available in Toronto?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

To do it properly, enroll in a university and learn to program properly. Then learning the iPhone SDK will be a piece of cake.

Sorry; I'm a bit cynical on this subject. I've seen too much bad software from people that never learned how to program properly. Making software can be easy - but making good software is hard. There's a reason for university-level computer science degrees.

I don't think there's an easy answer. You'll need to learn about object-oriented programming first. Then for the iPhone part - I like Aaron Hillegass' books. His books explain Objective-C and Cocoa very well.


----------



## joebob2406 (Jul 29, 2010)

*iTunes U*

Hey there. 

The best way to learn the iPhone development, hands down, is the Stanford university course available on iTunes University through the iTunes store. You will find it under the listing of Stanford's classes and you can download all the information you need from their website. It is so easy and really helps you to learn what you need to get started.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks joebob2406 for the advice.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to echo hayesk and say that it is a bad idea to just jump straight into iPhone development without at least learning some fundamental concepts of object oriented programming. There are far too many developers who only learn the quick fix methods and develop some very poor programming habits, and this translates into tons and tons of bad applications (including the App Store).

At the very least, try to learn some high level object oriented programming concepts first before delving directly into a specific area. I am not 100% sure about the content of that course on iTunes; I'll probably get it tonight to see what it contains.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I would love to be able to build an app, as I would like to see some more educational apps that are based on Canadian and Ontario curriculum. But wow! After watching a few Stanford videos I have no chance.

Nor do I have the funds to hire someone to build me one. Eventually someone will come out with something that I am looking for...I hope!

H


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone got a direct link to this stuff? much appreciated.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

LebanonDon said:


> anyone got a direct link to this stuff? much appreciated.


Stanford on iTunes U will take you to the Stanford CS 193P iPhone Application lecture videos.

You definitely need a solid programming background (Flash types need not apply ;-) ...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Have to agree with most posters here in that it will be difficult and there are no "shortcuts".

But if you are really determined and have the patience to learn there are tools that start to make things easier on you at some point. Try googling PhoneGap.


----------



## joebob2406 (Jul 29, 2010)

Also, here are the course materials for download:

Downloads (2010 Winter) | CS 193P iPhone Application Development

J.


----------



## MacKisig (Jul 15, 2011)

Found a course (Moblie for iPhone/iPad) ... Humber college which will start this Sept. 2011.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If it's games you want to develop, Then there are a few app's out there to help you.

Try GameSalad as an intro


----------

